# Do You Have A weight Problem?



## ArtMusic

I know of many people whose goals this year is to loose some weight and be healthier. The lockdowns keeping people at home because of COVID have not been very healthy to many.

Do you have a weight problem? I'm just curious. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## En Passant

I’ve never been overweight.


----------



## Strange Magic

My height varies wildly while my weight remains stable.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I am 57 years old and am probably about four stone overweight based on my height and build. No doubt many within the health profession would still consider that to be obesity but last time I went for a medical my blood pressure was fine and I was later told that I had no other issues based on the various tests they did. I swapped smoking for vaping in late November which should help my lungs but even before that I could walk for over ten miles without any trouble apart from getting the occasional blister.


----------



## amfortas

Yes, I have a weight problem: I've always been too thin. In middle age, I finally bulked up to about 210 pounds, which, at a 6' 4" height, was still pretty svelte. Then cancer took 65 pounds off me, most of which has never returned.

Any of you looking to shed some weight, message me. Maybe we can work out a deal.


----------



## Flamme

I was over weight when my mum was alive and I struggled to lose some, but whatever I did, I couldnt manage it...When she died suddenly I lost around 10-15 kg...Even my sister told me it worried her...Now Im a bit heavier but from time to time I lose weight radically...I will probably never be ''fat'' like I was again...I got thinner because of enormous stress aroiund mums illness. I was eating a lot but that just disappeared into thin air! A big reason is the absence of mums kitchen where I ate literally like in a posh restaurant almost every day...One of the reasons is probably my obsessive cycling and workout I do almost every day...Tbh I cannot explain losing weight during the winter which was the time I usually gained a lot, like a bear...


----------



## Chilham

The combination of stopping a fairly active lifestyle pre-covid (on my feet all-day three to four days per week, coupled with a lot of travel), with giving up smoking 1st April 2020, contributed to gaining 10 kgs by year-end. I've shifted 1.5 kgs in the past two weeks. More to come.

I suspect that my new found "addiction" to classical music (and perhaps to posting here) is to some degree, a nicotine replacement.


----------



## NoCoPilot

amfortas said:


> Any of you looking to shed some weight, message me. Maybe we can work out a deal.


Whenever somebody tells me they "lost weight" I always reply, "I know where it went. I got it."

I've been overweight all my life -- my school clothes were always bought in the "husky" section, and in high school I wrestled in the "unlimited class." It's in my genetics. I don't think I eat more than other people. Everyone in my family struggles with weight.

I try to remain healthy otherwise -- daily exercise, eating right, plenty of sleep. My heart & lungs are fine, my strength is fine. My BPL and BSL are normal. I don't feel limited at all by by weight.

I just have "an airfoil shape."


----------



## ArtMusic

Very interesting posts, thank you so far.

I am not and have not been over weight. But I do know people who are close to me who are over weight and do actively try to control it with various degrees of success. Mostly they regain it.


----------



## Flamme

I didnt believe people before,who told me that ''stress eats'', not you, when in crisis in life, but now I see, oh how I see...I have a feeling I would not have trouble becoming as dry as a bone, if I wanted to. But now I eat more, just to prevent it...Poor mum, she always wanted to see me thin but now when I am she is not around.


----------



## starthrower

I'm carrying about 15-20 lbs more than I'm comfortable with mainly as a result of the gym being closed from last March through the fall. But I'm going back Feb 1st. Gotta get rid of this weight by spring.


----------



## Flamme

Have everything I need for work-out at home so no need for a gym, which especially in this times comes in handy...


NoCoPilot said:


> Whenever somebody tells me they "lost weight" I always reply, "I know where it went. I got it."
> 
> I've been overweight all my life -- my school clothes were always bought in the "husky" section, and in high school I wrestled in the "unlimited class." It's in my genetics. I don't think I eat more than other people. Everyone in my family struggles with weight.
> 
> I try to remain healthy otherwise -- daily exercise, eating right, plenty of sleep. My heart & lungs are fine, my strength is fine. My BPL and BSL are normal. I don't feel limited at all by by weight.
> 
> I just have "an airfoil shape."


Strange, you always struck me as skinny type!

My dad was pretty sporty looking, I think he gained weight only one time in his life...He is very active in life even in old age, he works, plays football in open with his friends even during the winter etc...Mum was a big woman, sometimes fat sometimes just normal, she put some effort into healthy diet and activities although she was retired.


----------



## Luchesi

Two years ago I was 194 lbs and feeling fat, and then I read about the natural way to lose weight (without hunger). Now I'm 147 and I can't stop (my appetite and my body's changed so much). My wife has said she's a little worried.. but i feel great. Just the lift in daily mood has been so rewarding!


----------



## starthrower

Luchesi said:


> Two years ago I was 194 lbs and feeling fat, and then I read about the natural way to lose weight (without hunger). Now I'm 147 and I can't stop (my appetite and my body's changed so much). My wife has said she's a little worried.. but i feel great. Just the lift in daily mood has been so rewarding!


So can you let us in on your weight loss methods?


----------



## Luchesi

starthrower said:


> So can you let us in on your weight loss methods?


We dieters know that a low calorie diet 'tells' your body that food will be in short supply and therefore your metabolism goes down. You lose weight initially, but then when you go back to normal eating you gain weight much more quickly (lower metabolism along with your stomach capacity growing larger again with more food).

If instead, you fast, that tells your body to slightly elevate your metabolism (to find food etc.) - you lose weight faster and your mood goes up. This is all a good system for survival over hundreds of thousands of years, somewhat counterintuitive. I really dislike the idea of fasting because it interferes with my happy life of food, but I can't quarrel with the logic. I worry about the dangers, but we've been selected to be able to fast and be healthy.. since we left the trees and roamed north.

It sounds more harsh than it is… once you try it
Here's what I do;
Coffee with Ovaltine and little food, especially few carbs until 4pm (when beginning this, shoot for 2 or 3pm). Then a light meal at 4pm. You won't be very hungry after you've reached the state of ketone metabolism (about 1pm for me). At dinnertime, you won't be thinking about food much (elevated mood and energy level AND you just ate at 4pm). So eat a small, nutritious meal. I lost an eighth to a quarter of a pound a day, according to my records. (I could post my chart, lol)


----------



## starthrower

Just coffee until mid afternoon? That's gonna be a tough one. I don't need to lose 50 lbs but 20 would be nice.


----------



## Barbebleu

My weight is perfect for someone who is 5’ 10”. Unfortunately I’m only 5’ 8”!


----------



## Varick

Luchesi said:


> We dieters know that a low calorie diet 'tells' your body that food will be in short supply and therefore your metabolism goes down. You lose weight initially, but then when you go back to normal eating you gain weight much more quickly (lower metabolism along with your stomach capacity growing larger again with more food).
> 
> If instead, you fast, that tells your body to slightly elevate your metabolism (to find food etc.) - you lose weight faster and your mood goes up. This is all a good system for survival over hundreds of thousands of years, somewhat counterintuitive. I really dislike the idea of fasting because it interferes with my happy life of food, but I can't quarrel with the logic. I worry about the dangers, but we've been selected to be able to fast and be healthy.. since we left the trees and roamed north.
> 
> It sounds more harsh than it is… once you try it
> Here's what I do;
> Coffee with Ovaltine and little food, especially few carbs until 4pm (when beginning this, shoot for 2 or 3pm). Then a light meal at 4pm. You won't be very hungry after you've reached the state of ketone metabolism (about 1pm for me). At dinnertime, you won't be thinking about food much (elevated mood and energy level AND you just ate at 4pm). So eat a small, nutritious meal. I lost an eighth to a quarter of a pound a day, according to my records. (I could post my chart, lol)


Sounds somewhat like intermittent fasting. I use this method and starting using it about a year ago (with a 2 month stop. Then went back). I've lost 35 pounds. I fast for 20 hours every day, then I have a 4 hour window when I eat. I only eat within that window (basically dinner and that's it). One day a week is cheat day (usually Saturday or Sunday) when I eat pretty much whatever and whenever I want. Intermittent fasting is tough for most people the first 2-3 weeks. Because usually you start out with 12 hours of fasting, then move to 16 hours, then to 20. But once you get through 2-3 weeks with no hiccups, it becomes easier.

I used to work out like crazy with martial arts and weights for decades. Then an accident prevented me from working out for almost a year and half. Since then, I've been intermittent with my diet and my working out since that accident, which is why I fluctuate.

V


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

I weigh 134 pounds, only two more than I did when I graduated from high school fifty years ago. My problem is my height, at 5'4.5" I can look a tad dumpy if I don't keep close watch over the tonnage. That's easier now than ever, because I gave up dinner and rely on two meals per day only. Helps me sleep better, too.


----------



## starthrower

It's tough getting older. I've already given up so many foods and drinks I enjoy and I'm still overweight. I suppose I should cut out the oatmeal for breakfast since I feel hungry an hour and a half later anyway. I've already quit dairy milk, orange juice, soda, cold cuts, yogurt, desserts, and my alcohol consumption is down to the occasional six pack purchase a few times a year. I hardly eat bread anymore and I quit breakfast cereals as well. I watch my meat consumption and I have chicken breast a couple times a week and salmon once a week. Very little beef or pork. But I enjoy eating nuts, seeds and berries.


----------



## Luchesi

starthrower said:


> Just coffee until mid afternoon? That's gonna be a tough one. I don't need to lose 50 lbs but 20 would be nice.


It's not just coffee, you can eat a tiny amount every few hours. Chocolate malt Ovaltine with its vitamins is helpful. You shouldn't feel deprived. The goal is to get back to a natural regimen. Wer'e large primates and we can eat a lot when the food is available. But generally we would have to gather and hunt most of the day. Late afternoon we would eat what's been found or previously stored away.

This is so mild a form of fasting that it takes a long time to lose 50 lbs, but it might become part of your living into the future, because it's easy to maintain -- because you'll start eating like that skinny person we've all met.. It's so easy for them to restrain themselves, and to pig out occasionally with little or no weight gain.


----------



## starthrower

I need to get back to more exercise as well. But I know diet is a bigger factor. Right now I just do my weights at home but living up north in the cold means I don't get out to walk much in winter. I have to discipline myself not to eat any snacks after I've had my dinner so I just don't buy the stuff anymore.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

starthrower said:


> It's tough getting older. I've already given up so many foods and drinks I enjoy and I'm still overweight. I suppose I should cut out the oatmeal for breakfast since I feel hungry an hour and a half later anyway. I've already quit dairy milk, orange juice, soda, cold cuts, yogurt, desserts, and my alcohol consumption is down to the occasional six pack purchase a few times a year. I hardly eat bread anymore and I quit breakfast cereals as well. I watch my meat consumption and I have chicken breast a couple times a week and salmon once a week. Very little beef or pork. But I enjoy eating nuts, seeds and berries.


The human body wants equilibrium and if you've been overweight, it will fight like the dickens to remain so. Reconsider the oatmeal, *starthrower* - steel cut oats are less glycemic and more nutritious than rolled or instant and are superb with fruit and a bit o' walnut or pecan. Surprised it doesn't seem to fill you up! Also, look at the sugar-free cereals and ponder your portions. My wife joined Weight Watchers and swears by it; she looks like she did when we were dating!


----------



## starthrower

I don't miss cereals. Even the low sugar bran flakes. I know steel cut oats are the way to go but I usually go for the rolled oats I can cook in the microwave. I add some flack seeds and berries. I think overall I just need to reduce my portions and make sure I don't eat any snacks after dinner. I just want to drop 20 lbs. I told the wife we're rejoining the gym next month. With 20 degree temps and snow there is no way we are going to be taking long walks outdoors. Gotta get back to working out again. It's good for the aches and pains as well as overall health.


----------



## Strange Magic

Regarding walking, I must walk in order to maintain cardiac health. And so in bad weather I walk indoors in a loop between the dining and living rooms at a high rate of speed in two half-hour sessions. What makes it tolerable is listening to interesting radio discussion via earbuds and the little radio in a pocket. Without NPR, such walking would be impossible.


----------



## starthrower

I go up and down the stairs at least 15 times a day in my normal activities. But I lift weights and do squats to not only work my arms and legs but it gets me out of breath and keeps my heart in shape.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Nearly 2 years ago, my body decided to be a comfortable 75kg and it has stuck at that absolutely regardless of what I do. A regime of jogging, weights and salads takes no more weight off, and 3 weeks working in UAE with minimal exercise and too much food put nothing on. It's 75kg and that's that.


----------



## Jacck

I am maybe 10kg over my ideal weight


----------



## NoCoPilot

I'm not overweight, I'm underheight.


----------



## Luchesi

Pat Fairlea said:


> Nearly 2 years ago, my body decided to be a comfortable 75kg and it has stuck at that absolutely regardless of what I do. A regime of jogging, weights and salads takes no more weight off, and 3 weeks working in UAE with minimal exercise and too much food put nothing on. It's 75kg and that's that.


Bad news. With the way our bodies function, you would have become exhausted in order to lose body fat through exercise. And you would have do it a half hour beyond your reaching the state of exhaustion. This is because, for survival reasons all the carbs, which haven't already been converted to fat, must be used for energy before you will begin burning fat (very slowly, it's packed with energy). So simple carbs you eat before and after exercise quickly interfere with weight loss.

The key is getting to the fat burning every day. 'Doesn't matter how you do it. It's not easy because it isn't a pleasant feeling and it takes hours. There's no rewards, like the satisfying with sugar or salt snacks. Your body won't reward you for what it thinks is you starving it. 
You might get to the fat burning state overnight, but if then you eat breakfast it's all for naught. Insidious.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

I'm 6'2" and weigh around 150 lbs. The heaviest I've ever been was around 155 lbs, when I was in the best shape of my life. Since then I've lost muscle.


----------



## starthrower

I'm not going the starvation route of Luchesi. If you're not losing fat from exercise then maybe you have too much sugar in your blood? Or you're eating too much? Regardless, the exercise is still good for your overall health as long as you don't overdo it and cause injury. I'm sticking to three reasonably healthy meals a day with no snacking in between or after dinner. I'll see how it goes after a month or so.


----------



## Luchesi

starthrower said:


> I'm not going the starvation route of Luchesi. If you're not losing fat from exercise then maybe you have too much sugar in your blood? Or you're eating too much? Regardless, the exercise is still good for your overall health as long as you don't overdo it and cause injury. I'm sticking to three reasonably healthy meals a day with no snacking in between or after dinner. I'll see how it goes after a month or so.


You sound dedicated and you're only looking at a little bit of weight so this might work for you.

Just like learning a musical instrument, if you don't see the progress you wanted you'll probably drift away slowly. There's so many things going on in our lives.

It's difficult to look at it scientifically because there's so many variables and genetic differences, but If you could burn 300 or 400 kcal that's only 400/3500 - about a tenth of a pound.


----------



## starthrower

I know I've just been eating too much for years because I've been carrying an extra 20-25 lbs for 20 years give or take a few pounds. Even with all of the foods and junk I've cut out I need to reduce my portions and really watch the processed foods and condiments which have added sugars and sodium. The summer of 2016 was the only time in the past two decades when I dropped 20 lbs over the summer while recovering from my second back surgery. I did a lot of walking and didn't eat much meat. I was still drinking beer but lost weight anyway. I'm coming up on my 59th birthday this spring so I want to get rid of the extra weight and keep it off.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Luchesi said:


> Bad news. With the way our bodies function, you would have become exhausted in order to lose body fat through exercise. And you would have do it a half hour beyond your reaching the state of exhaustion. This is because, for survival reasons all the carbs, which haven't already been converted to fat, must be used for energy before you will begin burning fat (very slowly, it's packed with energy). So simple carbs you eat before and after exercise quickly interfere with weight loss.
> 
> The key is getting to the fat burning every day. 'Doesn't matter how you do it. It's not easy because it isn't a pleasant feeling and it takes hours. There's no rewards, like the satisfying with sugar or salt snacks. Your body won't reward you for what it thinks is you starving it.
> You might get to the fat burning state overnight, but if then you eat breakfast it's all for naught. Insidious.


Sounds as if it's just as well I'm not really bothered about losing weight. I'm just amused that I have hit a weight that doesn't vary by more than 1kg either way regardless.


----------



## Luchesi

starthrower said:


> I know I've just been eating too much for years because I've been carrying an extra 20-25 lbs for 20 years give or take a few pounds. Even with all of the foods and junk I've cut out I need to reduce my portions and really watch the processed foods and condiments which have added sugars and sodium. The summer of 2016 was the only time in the past two decades when I dropped 20 lbs over the summer while recovering from my second back surgery. I did a lot of walking and didn't eat much meat. I was still drinking beer but lost weight anyway. I'm coming up on my 59th birthday this spring so I want to get rid of the extra weight and keep it off.


I'm trying to continuously convince myself that I should keep this up. So this list is what I see as the good things (because overeating is quite natural and maybe I miss it, I don't know).

Firstly, the high that you feel and the energy bonus Is a major plus.

You can eat anything you want as long as you've reached ketone conditions. But you'll need smaller quantities, at least that's what I've found. Your stomach will shrink

You won't be dreading the exercise regime. So you won't give up on it because it will only be a minor part of this, for conditioning.

It might protect against diabetes and bowel syndromes?


----------



## starthrower

I eat very fast which is one of the reasons for eating too much. My wife always tells me to slow down and let things settle and then I'll get that filled up feeling. And she's right. I don't need those extra mouthfuls. Not at my age.


----------



## Luchesi

starthrower said:


> I eat very fast which is one of the reasons for eating too much. My wife always tells me to slow down and let things settle and then I'll get that filled up feeling. And she's right. I don't need those extra mouthfuls. Not at my age.


Yes, I've found that it takes about 20 minutes. If you eat fast and a large quantity your stomach will feel full, but your 'brain' won't tell you you're full until 20 minutes have passed. On the other hand, if you eat only a small amount, then in 20 minutes your brain will tell you you're full (satisfied). Curious.


----------



## Luchesi

One more possible benefit of this dieting - I'll call it the Natural Diet, clever name no?

This is speculative, but meat is not bad for us (as opposed to simple carbs which cause inflammation). What's bad is eating meat the way humans are able to eat it these days. If you eat meat once a day your body requires 18 hours to remove the toxins and the artery-damaging buildups. But if you eat a serving of meat more than once a day your body can't keep up with it.


----------



## Ad Astra

Luchesi said:


> One more possible benefit of this dieting - I'll call it the Natural Diet, clever name no?
> 
> This is speculative, but meat is not bad for us (as opposed to simple carbs which cause inflammation). What's bad is eating meat the way humans are able to eat it these days. If you eat meat once a day your body requires 18 hours to remove the toxins and the artery-damaging buildups. But if you eat a serving of meat more than once a day your body can't keep up with it.


People over simplify the message meat even red meat is extremely beneficial for us. The problem comes when it is processed sausages, minced meat etc that use lots of nitrates and other substances that are linked to cancer in high doses.

Personally I love food I make my own sausages etc. I think everything in moderation is fine.


----------



## Luchesi

The Noom diet plan at 60 bucks a month tells you which foods are good and bad according to caloric amounts. You get an app on your phone and you Log everything you eat. Is it worth 60 bucks every month? Not if you already know about food categories, but it is behavior modification.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile

This is somewhat complicated. I am not 'officially' overweight at the moment. But I am 20lb heavily than I want to be. As a 5' 6" very small-framed male, size-7 shoes, for example, I like to keep my weight between 140-144 tops. I did so fairly consistently from circa 2000 until maybe a year and a half ago. At that time I slowly gained until I hit 160. That's where I am now. There has been no significent change in my (quite reasonably healthy) diet to attribute weight gain to. I think it has to be at least partially that I'm at an age (a week shy of 70) where I can do less and less physically stressful activities. (Or rather, more and more physical activities are becoming stressful?) But...I've had long periods of physical inactivity before that in and of themselves didn't lead to noticeable weight gain. I suspect something has crept into my diet that I'm not taking account of. Or maybe it's just the aging process?

In early days, I used to eat what I wanted, healthy or not, and burn it off via strenuous exercise. Back then I tended to weigh 128-132lb and kept a 28" waist. I did, however, occasionally go off-the-wagon, gaining up to 170-180+. The heaviest I've ever weighed was 199lb circa 1999. At that weight, with my heighth and frame, I was a butterball. I then contracted pneumonia, which wasn't properly diagnosed for months, despise frequent medical visits. While battling it, I dropped to 118lb over about three-four months! (Totally lost my appetite. Food tasted so repugnant I couldn't down it.)

Once properly diagnosed and treated, I slowly recovered, totally changed to my current healthy diet, and put on pounds until I reached the 140lb where, as mentioned above, I stayed until fairly recently.

I liked being 140lb. At that weight I felt about as 'fit' as someone my age with my ongoing health issues needs to. I feel bloated at 160lb. But again, I am not officially overweight. Nor am I worried that my current weight is harming me.


----------



## starthrower

I don't worry about official numbers. I'm 5'9" and if I don't watch my diet or get some exercise I shoot right up to 185 lbs which is not comfortable as I can feel the stress on my knees and I detest that roll of fat around my waist. I feel much better at 160.


----------



## Luchesi

This is quite an informative and entertaining video about how weight is lost (mitochondria). It starts at 23 minutes in.


----------



## Jacck

^^^ some 20 years ago a scientist in med school told us that he was working on a medicament that speeds up energy metabolism in the mitochondria and that it would work as a cure for obesity. Unfortunately, no miracle cure of that sort has materalized until today. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-obesity_medication


----------



## Luchesi

Now there's a warning about forcing water. It changes the solution in the blood too much, with bad long term effects. wow what's next


----------



## Ad Astra

Luchesi said:


> Now there's a warning about forcing water. It changes the solution in the blood too much, with bad long term effects. wow what's next


I don't understand?


----------



## Luchesi

Ad Astra said:


> I don't understand?


Some people I know think it's healthy to drink a lot of water all the time. But it can dilute the potassium and electrolytes in your blood? Over the long term this can damage organs? I don't know. Maybe it's damaging to the kidneys or the pancreas.


----------



## Ad Astra

Luchesi said:


> Some people I know think it's healthy to drink a lot of water all the time. But it can dilute the potassium and electrolytes in your blood? Over the long term this can damage organs? I don't know. Maybe it's damaging to the kidneys or the pancreas.


Oh no you are absolutely right you can "overdose" on water. Same applies to coffee/caffeine I remember when I first started to date my fiancé I traveled to meet his family. On the radio in the cab was a story of a girl (14) who had started a weekend job in her family coffee shop. She was rushed to hospital with a caffeine overdose.

Espresso is not a toy...


----------



## starthrower

Luchesi said:


> Some people I know think it's healthy to drink a lot of water all the time. But it can dilute the potassium and electrolytes in your blood? Over the long term this can damage organs? I don't know. Maybe it's damaging to the kidneys or the pancreas.


Yeah, that 8 glasses of water a day recommendation is bunk. Why would this blanket rec apply to everyone? It's stupid. Same for that 10,000 steps a day for fitness. More bunk.


----------



## Ad Astra

BMI is not a perfect way to calculate healthy body weight. For example my fiancé "En passant" on TC is roughly 213 cm (yes very tall). He can be overweight according to BMI due to muscle mass and muscle weighing more than fat. His best friend is in a similar position because he used to play "Rugby" for France. Neither of the boys are unfit and have healthy diets. They would laugh at BMI apps.

You have to ask yourself do you feel unhealthy/unfit? I've read a few posts of overweight people saying they exercise plenty and feel fine. In that case why worry? Every body is different after all.

*Edit:

This is not an endorsement of morbidly obese people.*


----------



## starthrower

Ad Astra said:


> You have to ask yourself do you feel unhealthy/unfit? I've read a few posts of overweight people saying they exercise plenty and feel fine. In that case why worry? Every body is different after all.


And I've know some thin people who dropped dead from massive heart attacks. I've always felt that exercise is vital at least for me. But I have a 79 year old friend who never exercises, he smoked for years and he beat cancer. And he outlived his next younger brother. And his youngest brother 13 years his junior had a massive heart attack at 60. He survived but lost both his legs at the knees.


----------



## Ad Astra

starthrower said:


> And I've know some thin people who dropped dead from massive heart attacks. I've always felt that exercise is vital at least for me. But I have a 79 year old friend who never exercises, he smoked for years and he beat cancer. And he outlived his next younger brother. And his youngest brother 13 years his junior had a massive heart attack at 60. He survived but lost both his legs at the knees.


Genetic lottery plays a part in life for sure. I go for walks with the my family and the dogs but that's about it. I can eat as much as I want and never put on weight. I'm technically underweight because I am tall but I never seem to be able to go up or down from my current weight.

My fiancé is a good few years older than me and yet people don't notice they are shocked to find out. He has the odd cigarette or cigar when he's in the mood and drinks yet doesn't look half as old as my older brother who is younger than him.

People don't like to think of others as having better genetics (probably due to WWII) but people obviously do. We're not all pro athletes or rocket scientists.


----------



## starthrower

I have a friend who exercises moderately and enjoys his beer but he looks very young for 66. His younger brother who was in phenomenal condition working out 2-3 hours at the gym died of cancer at 55, so who knows?


----------



## ArtMusic

starthrower said:


> I have a friend who exercises moderately and enjoys his beer but he looks very young for 66. His younger brother who was in phenomenal condition working out 2-3 hours at the gym died of cancer at 55, so who knows?


That is true, statistics is one thing but on the individual's level, it could be anything.


----------



## Luchesi

starthrower said:


> And I've know some thin people who dropped dead from massive heart attacks. I've always felt that exercise is vital at least for me. But I have a 79 year old friend who never exercises, he smoked for years and he beat cancer. And he outlived his next younger brother. And his youngest brother 13 years his junior had a massive heart attack at 60. He survived but lost both his legs at the knees.







40 Year Vegan Dies of a Heart Attack! Why?

Informative with quite a light-hearted MD giving the life-saving info.


----------



## Roger Knox

Covid-19 vaccination delays are giving me a wait problem.


----------



## Varick

Ad Astra said:


> People over simplify the message meat even red meat is extremely beneficial for us. The problem comes when it is processed sausages, minced meat etc that use lots of nitrates and other substances that are linked to cancer in high doses.
> 
> Personally I love food I make my own sausages etc. I think everything in moderation is fine.


Yes, everything in moderation. Including moderation!

The American food pyramid should be upside down. Meat is a lot more healthy than we are led to believe. Yes, the hormones, additives, etc are bad. Processed meats are garbage and VERY bad for you. Fat does NOT make you fat. There is a great documentary that I highly suggest people watch. It gives the history of the BS Food pyramid Americans were told about and is still touted by the Gov't and many "health experts" as the ideal diet, and who created this pyramid. It's called "Fat. A Documentary." Again, I HIGHLY recommend it.

V


----------



## starthrower

Fat is an energy source along with protein and carbs. But the food manufacturing industry pushes their low fat/fat free products on the public. Much of this stuff is loaded with added sugars and other unhealthy ingredients. We all need fat in our diet but we don't need the processed sugar.


----------



## Malx

I have never had to worry about my weight but a lot of that has been down to good habits instilled in me when I was young.
My mother's mantra was 'quality over quantity' and maintaining a balanced diet - now I was brought up in a working class home in the sixties so money was tight however vegatables were grown in the garden and we always had access to fish and meat, not huge amounts but enough to create a balance.

One thing I believe a lot of people have been snared by is the availability of 'as much as you can eat' deals - why do they offer these deals?

Portion control is essential - the more you eat the more your body gets used to the quantity of food consumed and craves that volume, especially of processed products that the huge corporations want us to eat.

Anyway I'll shut up now - but I do sympathise with those who try/need to lose weight it must be tough.


----------



## Chilham

Slowly getting it more under control. Blue = target weight 1st Jan to today. Grey = actual weight. Red = 7-day average.

Nearly halfway back to where I was before giving up smoking 1st April last year.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Malx said:


> ... but a lot of that has been down to good habits instilled in me when I was young. My mother's mantra was 'quality over quantity' and maintaining a balanced diet


I, on the other hand, was always told "You don't get any dessert unless you're a member of the Clean Plate Club." I have to STRUGGLE to leave food on my plate -- even if I'm full.


----------



## Krummhorn

According to the (imho, outdated) charts I am about 200 pounds overweight for a man of my height. 

According to my doctor I am 50 pounds overweight ... I would be happy enough to lose about 25 pounds.

When the wife and I go on a cruise, I actually lose weight ... the last cruise I lost 17 pounds. I swam several times each day, and the long walk to the buffet helped, too. We limited ourselves to 2 meals per day. 

My diet plan is then to go on more cruises ... which we both love doing, but with the pandemic it's not possible.


----------



## Varick

Chilham said:


> View attachment 150582
> 
> 
> Slowly getting it more under control. Blue = target weight 1st Jan to today. Grey = actual weight. Red = 7-day average.
> 
> Nearly halfway back to where I was before giving up smoking 1st April last year.


How does one do a chart like that? Is that a program? A website? I would really appreciate any information. Thank you.

V


----------



## Varick

NoCoPilot said:


> I, on the other hand, was always told "You don't get any dessert unless you're a member of the Clean Plate Club." I have to STRUGGLE to leave food on my plate -- even if I'm full.


Having a father who grew up during the depression, that philosophy was dominant in my household growing up as well. I would rather my parents have served smaller portions, and if we wanted more, we could always go up to the stove and help ourselves with more. Instead, we had to clear our plates as well. I think there were some good lessons in there (my parents taught me to be thankful for the food we had - as well as everything else we had), but overall, I believe those lessons from clearing your plate could have been taught in other ways. I too share your struggle.

V


----------



## Chilham

Varick said:


> How does one do a chart like that? Is that a program? A website? I would really appreciate any information. Thank you.
> 
> V


Just in Excel. If you have it, put that data into three columns plus a column of dates, click insert chart, pick line graph, highlight the columns and, ta-dah!

Completing the target column takes a bit of Excel-fu (clicking and dragging with fixed functions), or a bit of patience, but it's quite easy to do.


----------



## Ingélou

There was no category for me to vote for. 

I am not overweight and haven't been for years, so I don't have a weight problem but couldn't say that I'm happy with my weight 'regardless of whether it's actually healthy' .

But I couldn't vote for 'I have never been overweight', because I used to be overweight as a young woman, and used to crash-diet and binge-diet in alternation, almost to the point of developing an eating disorder, before I reined back.

I cope now by walking each day, eating healthily, and not bothering to weigh myself. My clothes let me know if I need to cut down a little. So I can't vote for 'I'm sometimes overweight and sometimes not' because I don't let it get to the point of being overweight again.

Lastly, it wouldn't be true to say that 'I have always struggled to control my weight', because for me, the key to achieving and maintaining a healthy weight was _*ceasing to struggle*_.


----------



## Skakner

I have never been overweight. I've always been a sports guy.


----------



## ArtMusic

We knew of a few composers who were overweight at some stage of their lives. This included Rossini and Handel. I'm sure there were many more. Rossini and Handel were both well known for their love of food. It would have been a great pleasure to dine with them.


----------



## Chilham

Skakner said:


> I have never been overweight. I've always been a sports guy.


Good edit.

Your fitness is very impressive, but good edit all the same.

I was a sports guy too, playing rugby to a pretty high level, retiring aged 34 in 1992. I played a lot of golf in the mid-nineties, but career took over, including an expatriation, and ever since it's been a constant battle. Although my lifestyle still involved a lot of time on my feet and a lot of travel, I wish I'd stayed more active.


----------



## Art Rock

In the nineties, I was very active in a variety of sports (mainly football, softball, but also badminton and running), my BMI was a nice 22.5. 
In the autumn of 1998 I got a knee injury, which stopped all that for several months - and then I got a transfer to Singapore, where outdoors sporting was a no go. In addition, I met my wife to be there, we ate in restaurants most of the time (our kitchen was not air-conditioned), and, well, I put on 10 kg. The BMI went up to 25.4 (just in the high range). In 2002 we moved to France. Croissants, cheese, wine, the good life. Another +10 kg, with BMI hitting 28.3. Since end 2004 we're back in the Netherlands, and with some effort I can manage to keep my weight a bit under the French numbers. My weight is stable and at a level that my cardiologist is content with even though it is far from ideal. 
We eat healthy, I try to get at least 30-60 minutes exercise per day, and if I would stop drinking alcohol, I could lose a few kg. But I enjoy my wine, so, no.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

ArtMusic said:


> We knew of a few composers who were overweight at some stage of their lives. This included Rossini and Handel. I'm sure there were many more. Rossini and Handel were both well known for their love of food. It would have been a great pleasure to dine with them.


Darius Milhaud was famously stout, too. Do we know of any composers who were notably underweight?


----------



## Ingélou

Pat Fairlea said:


> Darius Milhaud was famously stout, too. Do we know of any composers who were notably underweight?


Chopin? 
Google says: 'Records show that as an adult weighing 40 kilogrammes (88 pounds) at a height of 1.70 metres (five feet seven inches), Chopin was chronically underweight, a typical symptom of cystic fibrosis.'
He died of tuberculosis.


----------



## atsizat

I am overweight. So I do have a weight problem.


----------



## Tristan

I guess, to a small extent. There have been times where I've been a bit heavier than I wanted to be, where I looked a little "doughy". I'm in better shape now, though.


----------



## Haydn70

I voted: “Sometimes I am over weight and other times not”.

A few months from my 69th birthday and currently overweight. 

I was getting into great shape the 6 months before COVID; 3 times a week free weights and machines and at least 5 times a week cardio (elliptical)…was a couple of months away from hitting my target weight. COVID hit and up went the weight.

Good news is that starting tomorrow health clubs are reopening for indoor workouts here in the Los Angeles area…so back to the above-stated regimen this week. 

There has been mention of BMI and weight charts and they are BS. The BMI certainly is. I am 5’8” and according to it I should be 160. About 20 years ago I went overboard with the weight loss regiment and got down to about that weight and friends told me I looked way too thin…and in looking at photos from that time I agree. 

One’s optimum weight depends on how much muscle and fat they have. A male my height can have the optimum low percentage of body fat and enough muscle to where they can weight 200 lbs., if not more.


----------

